# Specialized frame weights



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find Specialized frame weights?

I've checked the weight weenie site and there is limited information there.


----------



## netlobo96 (Aug 7, 2007)

Best bet is to go to your LBS and have them actually weigh the frame. Most if not all manufacturers unfortunately lie about their weights (or at least tell the truth with "flourish"). Some reputable builders, such as Cervélo, refuse to participate and don't publish the weights.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

netlobo96 said:


> Best bet is to go to your LBS and have them actually weigh the frame. Most if not all manufacturers unfortunately lie about their weights (or at least tell the truth with "flourish"). Some reputable builders, such as Cervélo, refuse to participate and don't publish the weights.


My LBS doesn't have Specialized frames laying around to weigh. They have a few complete bikes, but I haven't bought a bike that way in 20 years so that weight would be a moot point.

My general assumption is that if you aren't going to publish the weigh then it's "heavy".


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a specialized bike that is fairly heavy. I am sure that is why they don't publish the weights. If you e-mail specialized the model and size that you are looking at, they will tell you, but remember that they are understated a little bit. I love the way my bike rides. I am not trying to set any "lightest bike of the century" records, so the feel is the most important thing to me.


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Which one?*

Which frame and what size do you want to know? 
Weightweenies' listings don't get updated as often as people are submitting weights. However, their forums are searchable and you'll find plenty of weights directly in postings, mostly with pictures as proof.

Also, German bike forums have a ton of weight info,
for example here: http://forum.tour-magazin.de
I can search there for you, if you let me know what you're looking for.

My Specialized Roubaix Pro (2004 model, 54 size) came in at 1054 gr including the integrated HS bearings.

Michael
---------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

sitzpickel said:


> Which frame and what size do you want to know?
> Weightweenies' listings don't get updated as often as people are submitting weights. However, their forums are searchable and you'll find plenty of weights directly in postings, mostly with pictures as proof.
> 
> Also, German bike forums have a ton of weight info,
> ...


I'd like to know about these in a size 58:

S-Works Roubaix SL Frameset 

Roubaix Pro Frameset


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Some Weights*

Tour magazine weighed the 2007 Roubaix SL in 56cm at 1221gr, frame only, 395gr fork. 
2006 S-Works Roubaix in 56cm at 1025gr
2006 Roubaix Pro in 56cm at 1135gr

That's all I found so far,
Michael
--------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I think the S-Works Tarmac SL is the lightest frame that Specialized sells - this weight is south of 900 grams, probably 800-850 grams for a 56cm frame. 

I picked up one of these (Dura Ace or SRAM Force - I forget, and Kyrsium ES) on Saturday, and I only needed two fingers. The tech at the LBS said it was just about at the UCI mininum (6.8 kg). Of course, it didn't have pedals.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I was on a ride today and a lady said that her stock Tarmac S Works was 14.5 pounds with pedals. Thats unreal. My Felt F3 with Dura Ace weighs 18.25


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

brentster said:


> I was on a ride today and a lady said that her stock Tarmac S Works was 14.5 pounds with pedals. Thats unreal. My Felt F3 with Dura Ace weighs 18.25


With pedals?

I'd have to see the Tarmac on the scales to believe it.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I didn't get a picture of my 58cm S-Works Roubaix on a scale but with a couple upgrades :
Look Keo Cromo pedals, Zero Gravity Ti brakes, Easton EA70 stem, 1,300 gram Rolf Elan's (shod with heavy Mich Axial Pros was right at 14 pounds.

- Every S-Works bike has a "Target" weight of 14.5 pounds out of the box with no pedals too BTW.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

DMFT said:


> I didn't get a picture of my 58cm S-Works Roubaix on a scale but with a couple upgrades :
> Look Keo Cromo pedals, Zero Gravity Ti brakes, Easton EA70 stem, 1,300 gram Rolf Elan's (shod with heavy Mich Axial Pros was right at 14 pounds.
> 
> - Every S-Works bike has a "Target" weight of 14.5 pounds out of the box with no pedals too BTW.



I'm seriously looking at a Roubaix so your comment makes me want one even more! I've bought frames and components for my last 3-4 bikes because I like to build them myself. I appreciate your upgrades.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure the exact frame your looking for, but my 2007 model allez elite frame in a S weighed in at 3.2 lb.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Nevermind, I found your request.


----------

